# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Moon San Villas or Hotel Mockingbird?

## Mfreizin

Both look awesome! any thoughts? Thanks Mel

----------


## JitterBug

mockingbird is more isolated. will you have a car?

----------


## Mfreizin

> mockingbird is more isolated. will you have a car?


yes we will have a car but I don't think we want isolated!! Thanks

----------


## *vi*

Since this is your first time, I agree you wouldn't want isolation.  I haven't stayed at the villas, but they are on my list.  The website says they offer daily breakfast for two persons, FREE use of the African Star boat for snorkeling and sightseeing, free access to the Blue Lagoon AND passes for Blue Mountain Bicycle Tours!  Okay I've seen that tour and from the way the guides orchestrate everything, it looks like an awesome experience.  I believe you also have free access to private San San Beach.  so between the two, moon san villas gets my vote.

----------


## sammyb

and Moon San is on the lagoon

----------

